# Cinnamon Pickles?



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Can Cinnamon Pickles be made without alum and pickling lime? Does any one have a Cinnamon Pickle recipe, which has cinnamon sticks as a part of the recipe?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

There are lots of different "Cinnamon Pickle" recipes for both apples and/or cucumbers and sweet or dill for the cuke ones so I'm not sure which one you are looking for? But yes, you can leave out the alum and the pickling lime pre-soak as they are both firming/crisping agents only. I would suggest substituting Pickle Crisp for the alum if you still want crispy pickles. Otherwise they may be too soft.

The cinnamon sticks can be substituted for the cinnamon but how many would all depend on which recipe you want to use. And, if you leave them in the jars the flavor can get over-whelming so they are usually removed.

Can you give us more info on exactly what you are seeking?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the recipe I have- never made them though because it's very labor intensive! Good Luck!
Kris


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I found this but didn't try it. If you do, please let me know if it worked. I had TOO many cukes not to use a tried and true recipe. I'm on day 3 of 13 quarts of cinnamon pickles as we speak. It's so much work but so worth it! 

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0714532518717.html


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you PrettyPaisley! This link is great! I can use Pickle Crisp instead, which is much safer and less work.


----------



## mrswonderful (Jul 4, 2010)

There is a recipe in the ball blue book for canning (got mine at walmart with my canning stuff) that has cinnamon in it, it seemed fairly simple


----------

